# Bale command plus nh 688 baler reset and setup



## Wesborders (Sep 14, 2021)

How to reset bale command plus and setup? Turn on bale command plus bale size says 70. Set value at 60 still says 70 on opening page.
Made one bale manually bout that size. Now monitor says full bale tailgate actuator and size fluctuates from 48 52 44 60 70... is this end gate sensors or what the is going on... please

Have adjusted all magnets they aren't perfect shape but should be functional. The twine tube mid magnet im not sure exactly where it should be. This really isn't fun. Any help would be great thx


----------

